# Trying not to whine.



## shroomtoque (Apr 4, 2008)

I'm really trying hard not to be a pessimist about school. I feel as if I've been duped, somehow. 

Yes, I have my first culinary class, as well as a management class, this semester. 

Okay, I can handle going to school on weekends, in order to "acclimate" me to the career. Even though I work in healthcare and have scarcely had a weekend or holiday off in 13 years. But if one does it....we all do it. 

My issue is.....besides the poor hygiene of some of my fellow students.....which I have grown used to......is my first culinary class. I am in "Intro to Pastry", and I feel like I can't find my buttcheeks with both hands. 

I have worked in a fairly high volume kitchen before....years ago. But, it seems to me that taking "culinary 120" before taking "culinary 101", is kind of like putting the cart before the horse. Just a thought.

A handful of us are "first quarter" students and most of the others have been there a year or more. So they are running off and leaving us. I feel like I am getting dumber as the days pass. 

There is no doubt in my mind that I can "pass" the course, but I would like to do so much more than that. 

I think that I am going to go to one of the community colleges where they start from the beginning, like they're supposed to.

I have just about had it with the school in question. 

For those of you who haven't started, I have some words of wisdom: Be careful where you choose to attend culinary school. There are the big-name expensive schools, who have the very good reputations. And then there are the schools that charge the high tuition, have covert websites, and have a questionable reputation. 

Just my opinion. Think about it.


----------



## remie (Feb 18, 2008)

I am also planning to go to a culinary school soon. So your advice is in really good timing. :smiles:

I didn't think some schools would be like that. They are really not putting much into your head.. I would want to go to a good school and, honestly, I do rely on websites and brochures.. So, I want to ask, what school would be good?? Because, I wouldn't want to make a wrong choice..


----------



## lessley312 (Apr 30, 2008)

Hi Shroomtoque,
I'm sorry to hear about your current situation. You sound really down about it, but I hope I can give you some encouragement.

_"A handful of us are "first quarter" students and most of the others have been there a year or more. So they are running off and leaving us. I feel like I am getting dumber as the days pass. "
-I understand it's very hard to adjust to new surroundings and being completely lost or new to a program. It's very frustrating and stressful. I'd like to point out one thing..If these students have been at your school longer, why are they not lending you a helping hand? It's not hard. I'm assuming either they think they're better than the "first quarter" students, or they just don't give a rat's ***. I'm disappointed because those students were once in your shoes. They should be mature enough to help you out if you're struggling. What a bunch of losers, huh?

"There is no doubt in my mind that I can "pass" the course, but I would like to do so much more than that. "
This tells me that you haven't lost hope and that you're dreaming big. That is the most important asset you're going to need. You need to have passion. You need to be motivated. Don't let anyone or anything get you down, because you're taking steps towards your goals. If anything, you should be really proud of yourself. Many people wither away from career choices like ours, because frankly, they're just not tough enough for it. They give excuses and in the end, that's all it is. Excuses. If going to this school will make you happy in the future, then honestly, you gotta pull through. Whenever you have a hard time, just think about your future. You should always have confidence that you're going to make it. If you don't, then I suggest finding another career. And, if you decide to go to a community college, that's great. Maybe they have more flexible hours for you. But think wisely. Have you really given 100% to this program? Did you speak with your instructors on how you're feeling? Did you find every possible way to try and bump up your game? How about finding a mentor within your school? It's a good thing when you know to step down, but if you start over, will you really benefit in the long run? You sound like you've already given up halfway. Be strong about this, and try to balance the pros and cons. Maybe if you stick with it, you'll become a much stronger person (and chef) in the end._


----------

